# Concerti



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Ieri ho comprato il biglietto per John Spencer and the blues explosion 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono emozionatissima... e voi che concerti andrete a vedere?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA_dSBLp1A8


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri ho comprato il biglietto per Jon Spencer and the blues explosion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quest'anno a casteddu non c'è un cazzo... ti dico solo che il grande evento è la Pausini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho visto la PFM che suona De Andrè... non male.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quest'anno a casteddu non c'è un cazzo... ti dico solo che il grande evento è la Pausini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che l'e' PFM?

Ma guarda il video live che ho postato perche' io quell' uomo lo voglio sposare


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che l'e' PFM?
> 
> Ma guarda il video live che ho postato perche' io quell' uomo lo voglio sposare


minchia che cocciula che sei... Premiata Forneria Marconi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma lui è d'accordo?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mncia che cocciula che sei... Premiata Forneria Marconi...


A costo di rompere per sempre la nostra relazione... non sono una fan di De Andre'...

Lo so e'finita.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quest'anno a casteddu non c'è un cazzo... ti dico solo che il grande evento è la Pausini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io invece li ho trovati pessimi....
di de andrè sarebbe meglio ascoltare solo l'originale.
Io m'incazzo quando lo suonano male


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece li ho trovati pessimi....
> di de andrè sarebbe meglio ascoltare solo l'originale.
> Io m'incazzo quando lo suonano male


 Ma se hanno suonato esattamente i pezzi suonati con lui nel'79... che dici...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A costo di rompere per sempre la nostra relazione... *non sono una fan di De Andre'*...
> 
> Lo so e'finita.


 Questo mi meraviglia davvero...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se hanno suonato esattamente i pezzi suonati con lui nel'79... che dici...


proprio perchè amo molto de andrè trovo che i suoi brani non suonati e cantati da lui non abbiano sapore


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> proprio perchè amo molto de andrè trovo che i suoi brani non suonati e cantati da lui non abbiano sapore


Sul cantare purtroppo son d'accordo (anche se amico fragile di vasco è superiore all'originale, imho), sul suonare no. Gli spartiti e i musicisti erano quelli originali del mitico concertone di trent'anni fa, qualcosa di davvero bellissimo!


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quest'anno a casteddu non c'è un cazzo... ti dico solo che il grande evento è la Pausini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forse c'è qualcosina a Sarroch


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forse c'è qualcosina a Sarroch


 Davvero?


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero?


qualcosina c'è sempre lì . 
so che c'erano i Jethro Tull ai primi di luglio , ora cerco il programma


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che l'e' PFM?
> 
> Ma guarda il video live che ho postato perche' io quell' uomo lo voglio sposare


 quasi quasi ti segnalo. é grave quasi quanto kaiser soze


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A costo di rompere per sempre la nostra relazione... non sono una fan di De Andre'...
> 
> Lo so e'finita.



se non fosse che i gusti sono gusti, ti segnalerei.

spero che lo staff provveda di sua iniziativa


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Nada , nisba , nudda  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qua c'è il programma quasi completo della musica live 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=213095583 






Però c'è la notte bianca a Quartucciu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

noi siam stati con baglioni, la pausini e pinuccio alla reggia di caserta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero?


a volte anche a capoterra.
l'anno scorso c'era piero pelù (concerto gratuito in piazza... per la serie "non mi sono affatto ridotto male"). la cosa entusiasmante è che la locandina del concerto era sempre messa accanto a quella di ratzinger... ed erano messi nella stessa posizione... mi aveva lasciato un po' perplessa la cosa


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> noi siam stati con baglioni, la pausini e pinuccio alla reggia di caserta.


pinuccio sarebbe ? Pino Scotto ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Nada , nisba , nudda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all'oratorio di selargius chissà cosa fanno...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> pinuccio sarebbe ? Pino Scotto ?


 pinuccio per i napoletani è pino daniele


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> all'oratorio di selargius chissà cosa fanno...
















  non vedo l'ora di saperlo


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pinuccio per i napoletani è pino daniele


ahhh


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Nada , nisba , nudda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti avevo intravisto il programma e ricordavo la desolazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque mi rifarò con la notte bianca... minchia, quelle sere mi muro in casa. Faccio come se fossi donna l'8 marzo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> all'oratorio di selargius chissà cosa fanno...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> infatti avevo intravisto il programma e ricordavo la desolazione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io ! non ha senso di esistere !
accontentiamoci di qualche cover band al corto o al calypso .
a proposito , l'anno scorso avevo sentito il concerto dei Faber , erano bravini .

Stasera c'è musica brasiliana alle terrazze e cena anche con menù fisso


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>
















   quando ?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> anche io ! non ha senso di esistere !
> accontentiamoci di qualche cover band al corto o al calypso .
> a proposito , l'anno scorso avevo sentito il concerto dei Faber , erano bravini .
> 
> *Stasera c'è musica brasiliana alle terrazze e cena anche con menù fisso*


Se è come la cena self service da 30 euri alla nottata di tango, passo... che pacco!!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 Il parroco ha dato fondo alle offerte, per offrire il meglio ai selargini...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>



azz... ora sono indecisa tra questo e lo spettacolo di musica&cabaret, previsto per il 3 agosto a torre delle stelle, delle Giovani Marmitte...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il parroco ha dato fondo alle offerte, per offrire il meglio ai selargini...

















Ho sputato un pezzo di nastrina


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se è come la cena self service da 30 euri alla nottata di tango, passo... che pacco!!!


schifosa ? ma all'Accademia per caso ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questa alle terrazze è 18 euri e comprende grigliata di carne + vino ( sarà mezzo lt ) .


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz... ora sono indecisa tra questo e lo spettacolo di musica&cabaret, previsto per il 3 agosto a torre delle stelle, delle Giovani Marmitte...




















   non ce la posso fare


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz... ora sono indecisa tra questo e lo spettacolo di musica&cabaret, previsto per il 3 agosto a torre delle stelle, delle Giovani Marmitte...


 Già il nome mi fa venire pensieri omicidi... mi ricorda i Real Mandronis dei tempi dell'università!


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> schifosa ? ma all'Accademia per caso ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alla galleria del bastione un paio di sabati notte fa... c'erano i ballerini argentini, pure bravi. Ma un pacco clamoroso di cena...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già il nome mi fa venire pensieri omicidi... mi ricorda *i Real Mandronis *dei tempi dell'università!


Non posso


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho sputato un pezzo di nastrina


 Tu ridi, ma sarà un evento storico per tutta Selargius...


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non posso


Era la nostra schifosa squadra di calcio dei tornei universitari... un branco di nerd di merda


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu ridi, ma sarà un evento storico per tutta Selargius...


Immagino! Dove cazzo lo mettono il palco, nel refettorio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già il nome mi fa venire pensieri omicidi... mi ricorda i *Real Mandronis *dei tempi dell'università!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immagino! Dove cazzo lo mettono il palco, nel refettorio?



in prazz'e cresia, dove facevano il cinema all'aperto e dove c'era il buco (non so se siete pratici o se devo dirvi cos'è)


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in prazz'e cresia, dove facevano il cinema all'aperto e dove c'era il buco (non so se siete pratici o se devo dirvi cos'è)


ma in quale cresia ? hanno rifatto tutta la piazzetta sai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare












comunque è vero eh. un mio amico su facebook non fa che avvisare per questo cazzo di spettacolo. era per luglio, poi causa maestralata l'hanno dovuto rinviare. io volevo fargli presente che forse forse era un segno del destino, ma non ho voluto infierire


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in prazz'e cresia, dove facevano il cinema all'aperto e dove c'era il buco (non so se siete pratici o se devo dirvi cos'è)


Immaggino nella piazzettina di Selargius i Rolling Stones... Che casso e'il buco?


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

*in attesa di Mick...*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma in quale cresia ? hanno rifatto tutta la piazzetta sai


quella principale... all'incrocione di via san lussorio e via manin (se ricordo bene i nomi delle vie).... forse è maria vergine assunta

per i selargini,* quella *è prazz'e cresia


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Basta!


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Molti si può ridurre ? sono andata nell'altra stanza a vederla tutta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> .


cos'era? il matrimonio selargino?

era troppo piccola la foto e non sono sicura d'aver visto bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Molti si può ridurre ? sono andata nell'altra stanza a vederla tutta




















   pirla, mi hai fatto sputare l'acqua


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quella principale... all'incrocione di via san lussorio e via manin (se ricordo bene i nomi delle vie).... forse è maria vergine assunta
> 
> per i selargini,* quella *è prazz'e cresia


è quella che intendevo io , rifatta qualche anno fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   forse il tuo buchetto non esiste più sai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Immaggino nella piazzettina di Selargius i Rolling Stones... Che casso e'il buco?



il buco era così chiamato un edificio abbandonato, chiuso e recintato dal comune, dove si rintanavano i tossici. era chiamato buco non tanto per l'attinenza con le pignegne quanto perché queste, per accedervi, avevano letteralmente bucato una parete. buco che veniva ogni tanto richiuso dal comune e puntualmente riaperto da loro.
le ultime notizie me lo davano per chiuso definitivamente, ma a meno che non abbiano buttato giù lo stabile o ci abbiano fatto qualcosa, non ne sono sicura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> è quella che intendevo io , rifatta qualche anno fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allora le notizie che ho sono giuste


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



sperella ha detto:


> qualcosina c'è sempre lì .
> so che c'erano i Jethro Tull ai primi di luglio , ora cerco il programma


Ciao.
Non oso immaginarli fisicamente ormai: suonano su sedia a rotelle, con flebo e infermiere al seguito?
O forse no, forse sono come gli stones, freschi e tosti.
ma ste rockstar non invecchiano mai?
beati loro, e pensare che hanno pure vissuti di stravizi, che invidia


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Non oso immaginarli fisicamente ormai: suonano su sedia a rotelle, con flebo e infermiere al seguito?
> O forse no, forse sono come gli stones, freschi e tosti.
> * ma ste rockstar non invecchiano mai?*
> beati loro, e pensare che hanno pure vissuti di stravizi, che invidia


cazzo !!non invecchiano??
quando vedo keith richards mi sento male per lui!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non fosse che i gusti sono gusti, ti segnalerei.
> 
> spero che lo staff provveda di sua iniziativa


Ciao: mi sa che devi segnalare anche me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Purtroppo, lo dico a malincuore, non mi "prende" neppure un pochino. magari riprovo ma, non so.
Ho provato in passato  a farmi piacere qualcosa perchè "non può non piacere": ma, appunto, non mi piaceva e basta.
Forse forse solo il live con PFM me gusta, ma perchè c'è PFM ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo !!non invecchiano??
> quando vedo keith richards mi sento male per lui!!


Richerds è unomo da una trasfusione a settimana, almeno sino a qualche anno fa.
Un comune terrestre sarebbe morto da trent'anni.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao: mi sa che devi segnalare anche me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lascio tutti e sposo Rock!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



sperella ha detto:


> pinuccio sarebbe ? Pino Scotto ?


 
Wow, che flash.
Pino scotto. Quando avevo 20 anni impazzivo per i suoi Vanadium: l'unico gruppo hard rock italiano serio.
Game over. mitico album.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grandi Vanadium, rock on !


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

a me i rolling stones mi han sempre fatto cacare ma tutto il rock in generale devo ammettere che non mi piace


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sul cantare purtroppo son d'accordo (anche se amico fragile di vasco è superiore all'originale, imho), sul suonare no. Gli spartiti e i musicisti erano quelli originali del mitico concertone di trent'anni fa, qualcosa di davvero bellissimo!


la pfm che suona de andrè è spettacolare, con lui lo sarebbe ancora di più...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me i rolling stones mi han sempre fatto cacare ma tutto il rock in generale devo ammettere che non mi piace


Io penso che gli stones e il rock siano una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere. certo che, oh, magari col microsopio laser una qualcosina in comune la si trova ...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io penso che gli stones e il rock siano una delle cose *per cui vale la pena vivere.* certo che, oh, magari col microsopio laser una qualcosina in comune la si trova ...


ma anche se non si trova succede mica niente eh?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io penso che gli stones e il rock siano una delle cose per cui vale la pena vivere. certo che, oh, magari col microsopio laser una qualcosina in comune la si trova ...


Please to meet you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTiTfbfy7Q


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma anche se non si trova succede mica niente eh?


vedi l'abbiamo appena trovato: infatti ti quoto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












(ma non dico lo scherzoso racchia perchè non ho la necessaria confidenza .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> vedi l'abbiamo appena trovato: infatti ti quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda che sei tu quello che deve per forza trovare qualcosa in comune.
Io ero seria. Non è necessario per confrontarsi su un forum.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Please to meet you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTiTfbfy7Q


 
andiamo un po ot?
cominciamo a parlare dei più bei concerti della nostra vita?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che sei tu quello che deve per forza trovare qualcosa in comune.
> Io ero seria. Non è necessario per confrontarsi su un forum.


traduzione: non ti chiamo scherzosamente racchia perché non saprei come la prendi. Lo so che sei seria. io avevo fatto una battuta, tutto qui


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> vedi l'abbiamo appena trovato: infatti ti quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rocknroll ha detto:


> traduzione: non ti chiamo scherzosamente racchia perché non saprei come la prendi. Lo so che sei seria. io avevo fatto una battuta, tutto qui


ti sei giustamente già risposto


----------



## brugola (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quest'anno a casteddu non c'è un cazzo... ti dico solo che il grande evento è la Pausini...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma sono ancora vivi???


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sei giustamente già risposto


 Si. e ho avuto anche la giusta sensibilità di capire che mantenere le distanze è opportuno, mi compiaccio con me stesso.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> andiamo un po ot?
> cominciamo a parlare dei più bei concerti della nostra vita?


 Prendo il tuo come silenzio assenso, e parto

Stadio San Paolo, luglio 1982:

gli Stones. Il tour è quello immortalato sul live Still Life.
Non saprei dire come fosse. Mi basta dire: ci sono stato. ed è abbstanza !


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me i rolling stones mi han sempre fatto cacare ma tutto il rock in generale devo ammettere che non mi piace


 Dire che i rolling stones fanno cagare si accorda al seguito della tua frase. Se non ti piace il rock, è normale. Altrimenti non lo sarebbe....


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sono ancora vivi???


Si, e sono tra i migliori in Italia, tecnicamente... mi sa che voi due gemelle di musica non capite una fava...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Prendo il tuo come silenzio assenso, e parto
> 
> Stadio San Paolo, luglio 1982:
> 
> ...


Come fai a ricordarti le date? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo Bjork a Bologna... la band che mi ha piu'felicemente sorpresa e'appunto John Spencer blues explosion non mi sarei mai aspettata niente di simile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

*beccatevi questa che oggi mi piace*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkLUqfc_gqE&feature=related


----------



## Old cornofrancese (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, e sono tra i migliori in Italia, tecnicamente...


concordo, secondo me insieme a elio e le storie tese.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Non oso immaginarli fisicamente ormai: suonano su sedia a rotelle, con flebo e infermiere al seguito?
> O forse no, forse sono come gli stones, freschi e tosti.
> ma ste rockstar non invecchiano mai?
> beati loro, e pensare che hanno pure vissuti di stravizi, che invidia


non sono andata a vederli , però forse c'è qualche foto online


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao: mi sa che devi segnalare anche me.


ma per De Andrè ? Non fa impazzire neanche me , una canzone all'anno mi basta e avanza .
L'anno scorso che sono andata a sentire una cover band , mi stava venendo l'agitazione , per quanto fossero bravi un certo tipo di musica mi prende male


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Please to meet you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTiTfbfy7Q


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fai a ricordarti le date?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo Bjork a Bologna... la band che mi ha piu'felicemente sorpresa e'appunto John Spencer blues explosion non mi sarei mai aspettata niente di simile[/quote]

Avevo 16 anni, dovetti sudare le fatidiche sette camice per avere l'autorizzazione dei miei ad andare con gli amici. I miei erano terrorizzati dalle adunate giovanili, che finivano spesso a mazzate con morti e feriti Papà aveva avuto l'esperenza sessantottina e settantasettina dei miei older brtohers. Gli era bastata


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Wow, che flash.
> Pino scotto. Quando avevo 20 anni impazzivo per i suoi Vanadium: l'unico gruppo hard rock italiano serio.
> Game over. mitico album.
> 
> ...


credo il primo gruppo h.rock italiano 
Ha ancora il suo perchè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , sono andata a sentirlo un paio di volte 
L' Ozzy nostrano


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Avevo 16 anni, dovetti sudare le fatidiche sette camice per avere l'autorizzazione dei miei ad andare con gli amici. I miei erano terrorizzati dalle adunate giovanili, che finivano spesso a mazzate con morti e feriti Papà aveva avuto l'esperenza sessantottina e settantasettina dei miei older brtohers. Gli era bastata


Io dovetti fare lo stesso per i Metallica e di anni ne avevo 15 piccinedda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma per ricordare l'anno devo fare i calcoli


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, e sono tra i migliori in Italia, tecnicamente... mi sa che voi due gemelle di musica non capite una fava...


o semplicemente abbiamo gusti diversi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkLUqfc_gqE&feature=related


Visti anche questi due volte: a cava dei tirreni con Blackmore e a bagnoli con steve Morse.

visto a londra Blackmore con i rainbow ma senza dio (c'era joe Lynn turner, una delusione, un melodico alla barry manilow:0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e visto a napoli Gillan con bernie tormé (un buon hendrixiano).

credo che in questa tua fase il pezzo adatto sia questo


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALtYpTZOByc

o quest'altro?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0mc5TX_Fo4


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Visti anche questi due volte: a cava dei tirreni con Blackmore e a bagnoli con steve Morse.
> 
> visto a londra Blackmore con i rainbow ma senza dio (c'era joe Lynn turner, una delusione, un melodico alla barry manilow:0003
> 
> ...


sorvolo su entrambe e noto la faccina. Va bene qualsiasi cosa faccia più rumore di quello che ho dentro....forse dream theatre e AC-DC andrebbero meglio...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sorvolo su entrambe e noto la faccina. Va bene qualsiasi cosa faccia più rumore di quello che ho dentro....forse dream theatre e AC-DC andrebbero meglio...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2xbqWtyJU


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2xbqWtyJU


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yex1yyySpyM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-aQlhrE9Ks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gcOQ9WNDjg


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX2xbqWtyJU


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yex1yyySpyM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM
> 
> ...


la seconda, un mito


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yex1yyySpyM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k816dPQyPAM
> 
> ...


 
Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


ma si' scem?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la seconda, un mito


hippiiaiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Non voglio dirvi nulla ma ho aperto la 666esima discussione in Off topic...tze!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non voglio dirvi nulla ma ho aperto la 666esima discussione in Off topic...tze!


neppure io voglio dirti niente ma il nuovo album dei Maiden si chiama

FLIGHT 666 !


----------



## Nobody (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> o semplicemente abbiamo gusti diversi


 guarda che scherzavo...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda che scherzavo...


anch'io mufloncello, c'era la faccina a tutti denti


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non voglio dirvi nulla ma ho aperto la 666esima discussione in Off topic...tze!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo_-...A275B9C70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



sperella ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo_-...A275B9C70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5


sai Spè, ti confesso: mi piacevano agli inizi. Poi quando è arrivato Dickinson si sono scacati, imo. Molta tecnica poco cuore


----------



## Old sperella (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> sai Spè, ti confesso: mi piacevano agli inizi. Poi quando è arrivato Dickinson si sono scacati, imo. Molta tecnica poco cuore


neanche a me garbano particolarmente , però per via della voce ( stranamente perchè è tipica dell'H. Metal , ma tant'è , preferisco  J.Dio eppure non c'è tutta sta gran differenza ). Musicalmente mi piacciono molto invece .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> neanche a me garbano particolarmente , però per via della voce ( stranamente perchè è tipica dell'H. Metal , ma tant'è , preferisco J.Dio eppure non c'è tutta sta gran differenza ). Musicalmente mi piacciono molto invece .


infatti tutti i miei amici o conoscenti che suonano m'hanno detto che tecnicamente sono dei mostri .... perfetti


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Mi son dimenticata di menzionare Dave Matthews Band a Chicago... incinta di 5 mesi e si che mia figlia l'ho viziata da subito

Questa canzone e' MERAVIGLIOSA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zjXRPzTgkI


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son dimenticata di menzionare Dave Matthews Band a Chicago... incinta di 5 mesi e si che mia figlia l'ho viziata da subito
> 
> Questa canzone e' MERAVIGLIOSA
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Ma chi sono loro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqwSAVm3Ls


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Luglio 2009)

*........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma chi sono loro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ricambio con questo delirio onirico, e ti saluto in aniticipo se, come credo, tra un pochino dovrò andare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKbADm8omn0


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ricambio con questo delirio onirico, e ti saluto in aniticipo se, come credo, tra un pochino dovrò andare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Black album e'favoloso... ma il meglio per me l'hanno dato qua

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzMJhOwBLqw


----------



## Nobody (25 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> The Black album e'favoloso... ma il meglio per me l'hanno dato qua
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzMJhOwBLqw


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Io sono inamorato di Ride the lightining ma riconsoco che il meglio della maturità musicale arriva dopo ....
Questa versione acustic e live di fade to black mi piace da matti. A voi?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPn_XUKTPxo&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io sono inamorato di Ride the lightining ma riconsoco che il meglio della maturità musicale arriva dopo ....
> Questa versione acustic e live di fade to black mi piace da matti. A voi?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPn_XUKTPxo&feature=related


Mi piace assai. Ti dico, per me la maturita' artistica non vuol dire una mazza! La maturita' artistica di Picasso e' il Cubismo eppure io preferisco il periodo blu e quello rosa (senza togliere nulla a quello che e' venuto dopo)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi piace assai. Ti dico, per me la maturita' artistica non vuol dire una mazza! La maturita' artistica di Picasso e' il Cubismo eppure io preferisco il periodo blu e quello rosa (senza togliere nulla a quello che e' venuto dopo)


L'avevo scritto per fare il leccaciulo, visto che alcuni post fa avevi detto che l'albun nero era il tuo preferito ..... schiusa


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto per fare il leccaciulo, visto che alcuni post fa avevi detto che l'albun nero era il tuo preferito ..... schiusa


No 

	
	
		
		
	


	





The Black album e' favoloso sicuramente il piu'commerciale... ascoltabile da tutti anche chi non ama il metal.

Il mio preferito e'Master of Puppets


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Luglio 2009)

*visto che MM e sperella mi sembravano interssati...*

*Spettacolo delle Giovani Marmitte a Torre delle Stelle (CA)*

lunedì 3 agosto 2009 o mai più!!!
Inizio: lunedì 3 agosto 2009 alle ore 22.00
Fine: martedì 4 agosto 2009 alle ore 0.30
Luogo: Località Turistica Torre delle Stelle - parco

*Descrizione*

Frizzante spettacolo di musica e cabaret all'aperto dal titolo "...E' sempri tottu gazzosa!" 
ingresso libero
uscita complicata
________________________________________


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

*certo amichetta...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Spettacolo delle Giovani Marmitte a Torre delle Stelle (CA)*
> 
> lunedì 3 agosto 2009 o mai più!!!
> Inizio: lunedì 3 agosto 2009 alle ore 22.00
> ...


Farmi stanotte una bella fila di traffico andate a ritorno per vedermi queste giovani marmitte a torre mi sembra una splendida idea


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Farmi stanotte una bella fila di traffico andate a ritorno per vedermi queste giovani marmitte a torre mi sembra una splendida idea


Pistola guarda che e'lunedi'!

Vedi se fossi stata in zona ti avrei ospitato piuttosto che farti perdere il concerto


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pistola guarda che e'lunedi'!
> 
> Vedi se fossi stata in zona ti avrei ospitato piuttosto che farti perdere il concerto


 Non che lunedì la fila non meriti di esser fatta per artisti del genere, eh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Solo se venivi anche tu a godertelo... certi spettacoli vanno condivisi!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non che lunedì la fila non meriti di esser fatta per artisti del genere, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti cucinerei anche una bella pasta con la cozza!


----------



## Old sperella (31 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Spettacolo delle Giovani Marmitte a Torre delle Stelle (CA)*
> 
> lunedì 3 agosto 2009 o mai più!!!
> Inizio: lunedì 3 agosto 2009 alle ore 22.00
> ...


grazie piricocchetta , tu sì che hai sempre un pensiero carino


----------



## Old sperella (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non che lunedì la fila non meriti di esser fatta per artisti del genere, eh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vorrai perderti un evento simile ?


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti cucinerei anche una bella pasta con la cozza!


 ... il vermentino te lo porto io!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non vorrai perderti un evento simile ?


 per nulla al mondo!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

ma.. i tazenda esistono ancora?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per nulla al mondo!


Andiamo insieme allora ?


----------



## Old sperella (1 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma.. i tazenda esistono ancora?


sì sì , esistono ...ma anche se il nuovo cantante è bravo , per me non c'è paragone rispetto a quando c'era Andrea Parodi


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì sì , esistono ...ma anche se il nuovo cantante è bravo , per me non c'è paragone rispetto a quando c'era *Andrea Parodi*


piaceva moltissimo anche a me


----------

